# Ralph Venning



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

Ralph Venning, English Puritan (1621 - March 10, 1673/74), was the author of _Sin, the Plague of Plagues_; _Learning in Christ's School_; _Warning to Backsliders_; _Way to Happiness_; and other works. He was among the signers of the Epistle Commending the Westminster Standards. He also endorsed _ Pleroma to Pneumatikon, or, A being filled with the Spirit wherein is proved that it is a duty incumbent on all men (especially believers) that they be filled with the spirit of God ... : as also the divinity, or Godhead of the Holy Ghost asserted ... : the necessity of the ministry of the Gospel (called the ministry of the Spirit) discussed ... : all heretofore delivered in several sermons from Ephes. 5. 18 by John Goodwin; Ralph Venning_.

He is also famous for the following quotes: 

"All the beauty of the world, 't is but skin deep."

"They spare the rod, and spoyle the child."


----------

